# Guidesman Spotlight Charger



## kilogulf59 (Jan 24, 2017)

I need some advice and this is a long story so I will just say that I got a Guidesman 2,000 Lumen 10W LED Spotlight model 575-7120 from a friend (who recently passed away) for my daughter. The only problem is it's rechargeable and there's nothing to charge it with. I can't seem to find any good info online except it's sold through Menard's. What I need is a AC charger but a DC would work too...it's a decent light but worthless without a charger. Any ideas?


----------



## GaryM (Jan 24, 2017)

That light looks identical, except for color, as my Black & Decker spotlight. It's charger is 12 volt output at 500ma.
Here's one on Amazon for $13 that will work. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B009O2HUKI/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## FRITZHID (Jan 24, 2017)

is there any indication of charge voltage specs? some of these lights are 7.2v, some 12v and the prior don't take well to the latter.


----------



## kilogulf59 (Jan 25, 2017)

*Bulb Type:* LED *Battery Size:* 7.2V, lithium ion

I take it that charger won't work???

If this is of any help, here's the rest of the description from the Menard's page;

The Guidesman lithium ion 10 watt LED rechargeable spotlight offers up to 2000 lumens of bright light. Weather at home without power, in a vehicle, camping, or during a roadside emergency this spotlight will illuminate brighter and further than most. The Guidesman 10W also features a rubber pistol grip handle, and also includes a pivoting stand for hands-free operation with the trigger lock. The lithium ion battery offers extended runtime and holds a charge for up to a year.



Produces up to 2000 lumens 
Lithium ion battery technology hold a charge for up to 1 year 
Up to 7 hours of runtime 
Pivoting stand 
Rubber bezel and handle 
Trigger lock 
AC/ DC charges included 
Fast Charge 
 

*Brand Name:* Guidesman






*This same light is also made for B&D and Stanley and all three specs state 7.2 volts...so where do I get a charger and which one???*


----------



## GaryM (Jan 26, 2017)

My B&D light came with a 12 volt 500ma charger.


----------



## kilogulf59 (Jan 26, 2017)

Yeah, I'm finding nothing for a 7.2V charger...

Thanks for the assist, I'm probably going to order the one you recommended. Personally I don't care for rechargeable lights but this one was "free".


----------



## GaryM (Jan 27, 2017)

I use mine occasionally and take it in the car on trips. Other than that it sits. Good luck with yours.


----------



## kilogulf59 (Jan 28, 2017)

We have a Streamlight Waypoint, purchased with knowledge gleaned from CPF, and have been using it daily for about 2 1/2-years now. It's powered by Eneloop Pros and works great. We're rural and use it at night when we let the dogs out.

My daughter has a decent flashlight but this was "free" so why not use it....


----------



## All4u (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi, Kilogulf59. 7 years later and I find myself in a simuilar situation - same old Guidesman LED rechargeable spotlight handed down to me (by my father) without a charger. Mine says "12v" right on the rubber power cover so figure its 12v 500mA, but I can't find a charger with the right plug (the center post on the light is WAY bigger than any charger I can find). I sent a message to Menards and will see if they have a plan but thought I would also ask this forum.


----------



## DayofReckoning (Jul 8, 2020)

Radio Shack would have what you need. I lost a charging cord/plug on a light once, took the light to radio shack, and for under $20 they had me fixed up with what I needed.


----------



## sledhead (Jul 8, 2020)

Batteries Plus may have it also.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 10, 2020)

DayofReckoning said:


> Radio Shack would have what you need. I lost a charging cord/plug on a light once, took the light to radio shack, and for under $20 they had me fixed up with what I needed.



Nowadays tracking down a RadioShack will be harder than tracking down a proper charger.


----------



## kilogulf59 (Jul 11, 2020)

Good luck...let us know how it works out for ya.


----------

